# 2 more I'm interested in



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Number 1 is cute, but needs weight. He would be my favorite for an experienced owner/rider, but if I remember you are a beginner/intermediate. I would be worried he might be bit much

NOT a fan of number two, not sure why exactly, he just looks "off" He has a sway back and stands under himself in front, at the very least

This guy looks nice too. He' young, but it seems he has a better foundation then the first one. It's easier to work with a "clean slate" with nothing but a positive beginning then one that has some trust issues


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehe I understand. I wont be working with the horses alone. My instructor is right next door. She uses natural horsemanship so if the horse isn't exactly to my level, she will work with me until he is safe for me to work with on my own.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Hrm..I'm thinking that the suffolk isnt swaybacked, I think its just the breed? They seem to be a bit oddly put together. Lol legs seem a bit too small for the size of the horse LOL. Doesn't help hes chubby either. These are a few other pics of some "show" worthy suffolk's.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

and an update. The lady responded back about "Blue". She said he was brand new to the rescue but had been adopted at another rescue but was "too much horse" for his new owner. Lol thats probably not what I'm looking for.

Her responses..



What is his over all temperament like? He has a wonderful temperment very kind and willing
How are his ground manners? he is a green broke horse so he does have an occasional spook while being led but his overall ground manners are good.
How does he do in the round pen? Can he walk, trot, canter on command? (without rider) We do not currently have a round pen so I cannot answer this 
Can he be lunged outside of the round pen?Yes he lunges well outside of a round pen
How is his training coming so far under saddle?he has been backed and hand walked. he is still unsure of leg cues but is very willing and solid
How is he when hes saddled and bridled? Spooky at all, refuses the bit?WE introduce the saddle by allowing him to look and smell it, he is nto spooky and has not refused the bit
Are there things in particular that scare him, cause him to balk, or things that he just does NOT like. I have not found anything in particular that upsets him. He is willing to try most anything you ask of him. He is easy to calm when he does spook. 
How does he do for the vet and farrier?he is fine for the vet and good with the farrier on his front feet but is hesitant to give his rears. HE will need more work wiht handelling his rear so he is more comfortible
Is he shod?No he has great feet
Does he stand well for grooming and bathing?he loves to be bathed and groomed he is still anxious about water in his face though
Has he ever had an injury that required a vets assistance, has ever had a medical condition that required a vet?He has had an injury to his chest that required stiches and possible a drain but i dont know anything further then that. here is no perm. damage other then scarring. 
How did he end up at the rescue? The lady who adopted him from a different rescue found he was too much horse for her and felt she was too timid a rider for him as he is still green. The rescue he was adopted from did not have room for him so he came to us.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone else have any opinions on the two. 

I'm kind of fond of the Suffolk now. I've sent the lady a list of questions about him and got a bit confused. They have a Craigslist add up for the same horse but the information isnt' matching up, I asked them about it.

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I like 2 and 3. I think 2 is adorable.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I personally would jump on the suffolk one! They are beautiful and I heard they are rare in the US. They seem to have a very sweet personality, but I have no met one in person so I don't know. He is very cute and looks like he is willing to please. =)


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Someone mentioned his sway back so I asked the rescue about it. Not sure if the breed just has a bit more of a "dishy" back or if it may be due to his weight or if he is in fact a bit swaybacked. They say hes "forward" on the ground so I asked them explain so I have a better idea but I think hes just adorable. Is it bad that I was already looking for tack to fit him? >.>...


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Man..editing time is really short  I hate making so many posts for the same subject!

Anyway, the more I look at the breed pictures the more I think its just a breed trait. They all seem to have overly exaggerated sloping necks, "dishy backs", and stubby legs for the size of the body Lol.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay okay okay last update I think for a bit. I think I've made my decision!! I REALLY like this Suffolk. I've talked to the lady about him and hes already started under saddle he just gets confused with leg cues but hes been ridden on trails before. Besides his weight problem hes everything I"m looking for.

My instructor can help me finish him off. Hes got great ground manners minus that you cant walk him at the end of the lead rope or he tends to trail off (not that I would do that anyway?). Hes not pushy at all and seems like a very sweet guy.

I'm currently in the process of trying to schedule a day to go out and see him in person. We'll see how it goes!!! It will be sometime next week most likely!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, sorry then! I did not realize that was a breed trait

In that case, he is my favorie. He seems to be the furthest along amd mature. He does sound very sweet


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol don't feel bad I had no idea either. I asked her and it is a breed trait but she thinks its a bit more defined due to his obesity. He needs to loose at least 500lbs she says!! 
I love the fact that he does seem much more mature and hes further along in his training. I dont feel so over whelmed by the thought of trying to work with him.

Poor guy apparently wears out after just 5 minutes of trotting!!  Lol First order of business after I roach his mane would be to work on that chub!!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

OKAY! So I finally got an update from the rescue on Toccoa. He has an adoption on him. The adopter put a deposit down on him but has not completely whatever task the rescue required them to do before turning him over. They have until Monday before hes available again.
I've asked to go and see him Thursday. If he works out I'll go ahead and ask if I can also put down a deposit and if they don't go through with it, if I could be guaranteed next in line to get him (not sure if they can do that or not).

I'll let you know how it goes..


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

(sorry for the double post!)

Okay well if this lady ever calls back or e-mails me back, I should be going out to see him tonight so I'll make a whole new thread for him with pics and hopefully a video or two.


----------

